# Does SBI accept dollars check?



## blackpearl (Sep 24, 2008)

I received an adbrite check which is in dollar, and I have an SBI account. Can I deposit the check to SBI? How much will they charge for conversion?

thanks


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 24, 2008)

well, u cannot deposit an overseas cheque in an Indian bank afaik./. (i may be wrong)
if the cheque amt was converted to dollars (cash) and then to RUpees (cash) it is far easier..

and the exchange rate wud be USD $1=Rs.45.30 (as the exchange rate is always abit lower wen u giv Dollars to the bank./.) and it also depends on the daily Rs. VS USD rates (as given in newspapers) 
-------------

Cheers n e-peace...

----------

If they (the company from where u got the ceque) can deposit via online transfer then it is far better..  but then there isa  risk of forgery and misplaced identity (if u are not aware of who the ppl are) if its a Rogue organisation, u can be a victim of phishing attack..  hope u understand the pros and cons of this.. 
-----------


----------



## din (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, almost all banks including SBI *will* accept USD cheques. No problem.

Banks which will accept it for sure - Federal Bank, SBI, SBT (form my personal experience).

Actually these banks will accept all major currency cheques.


----------



## gurujee (Sep 25, 2008)

my father is in bank..according to him, all banks are accepting it. and conversion price/cheque clearance price wont be too high as these are being done online now-a-days..


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok. thanks.


----------

